# EGT Sensor?



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok my father in laws Altima has a CEL, I checked it and one of the codes that came up was exhaust gas temp sensor, where is that located at?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

akexnads said:


> Ok my father in laws Altima has a CEL, I checked it and one of the codes that came up was exhaust gas temp sensor, where is that located at?


I know on the 94 modles it is located on the top of the intake manifold. It's a probe with one wire coming off of it (~10 inches long) that plugs into a connector. It's kind of buried between two intake runners on the intake manifold, but if you look down from the top you should be able to see it. Look for about a 14 mm hex headed "plug" with a wire coming out of the center of it.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

is it a part you can buy at advance or autozone?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

akexnads said:


> is it a part you can buy at advance or autozone?


I would think a few different auto parts stores can get you one. I got one at NAPA that seemed to be nice quality ... even made in Japan. I think it was about $80 ~ 85.

The NAPA part number for the 94 model year is 2-16313. I'd call around and see who carries one for your model year.


----------

